# Filling cracks in brick wall



## addisons65

I have just purchased a 20-year old house and there are a few cracks in the brick on the front and rear of the house. I figure it was caused by the house "settling". Can anyone recommend a good way to seal these. I've been told clear silicone sealant. Would that be good enough?


TIA,
Ty


----------



## Square Eye

clear silicone will make a mess. Check with your local Hardware store, there are products made especially for this kind of repair. Masonry patch and repair, it's in a caulking tube. If the cracks are large though, you will have to tuck point the cracks. Tuck pointing is filling the cracks with mortar mix. Tuck pointing is usually not necessary unless the mortar is actually falling out or has been weathered so badly that erosion has washed most of the mortar out of the joints.

Tom in KY, the repair stuff comes in a few different colors.


----------



## mmcracken

cracks along the mortar joint is one thing, but if it has split the brick you may want to try this...to disguise the crack repair use the silicone and flatten the tip to get back in the crack. Then take a brickand scrape some of the facing off. Mortar joints also, but do it in a hidden spot. Before the silicone set up carefully blow the dust on the silicone. once you get the knack the line disappears.


----------

